# What's wrong with the skimmer?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like not all waste getting out? I am not sure, I even can dissemble this part to get in. This is SS skimmer and I did not expect any miracles, but it is less than one month in use



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Since it's by the window, it's most likely algae. 

After a scrubbing w/a baby bottle scrubber, I'd but something opaque around the skimmer body to prevent it from happening again.

HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> Since it's by the window, it's most likely algae.
> 
> After a scrubbing w/a baby bottle scrubber, I'd but something opaque around the skimmer body to prevent it from happening again.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Wilson. will try to clean tomorrow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What brand is it again? is this the Coralife Super Skimmer?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> What brand is it again? is this the Coralife Super Skimmer?


Yes. It is.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

SUnlight is Bad for tanks...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I know. the tank is covered, but forgot about skimmer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

